# Pre-Born Babies



## rgrove (Aug 16, 2005)

I was reading an article in the August 2005 Issue of Biblical Worldview Magazine by American Vision entitled "Pre-Born Babies: Persons or Property?". In that article Gary DeMar says this:

"_The Bible also attributes self-consciousness to preborn babies, something that modern medicine has studied and acknowledged. Jacob and Esau are said to have "struggled together within" their mother (Gen 25:22). The New Testament offers a similar glimpse into prenatal consciousness: "And it came about that when Elizabethe heard Mary's greeting, the baby leaped in her womb" (Luke 1:41). *The fact that babies that are born prematurely have the same signs of life as babies that went through nine full months of development in the womb is a sure indication that self consciousness is a medical reality.*_"

As you might know, my wife just gave birth to our first son, Noah Christopher Grove, at 31 weeks and 3 days on Aug 10, 2005. A full two months before the due date of Oct 9, 2005. As I held him for the first time this evening, and as I've watched him being held by his mommy the last couple days, and as I've watched him lying in his incubator I can't help but realize how true this is. He's alert, responds to us, loves being touched and held and loved. Quite simply, he reacts like a fully developed nine month old baby. There are babies born even earlier than ours and they react to the world around them and respond to love shown them as well even though they need a little more assistance than Noah has needed so far to survive. And then there were all of the ultrasounds. I remember seeing him kicking and moving around at 12 weeks when we also found out he would be a little boy! :bigsmile: Life is so precious, so miraculous, such a glorious gift! I'll never understand anyone who thinks of these little pre-born babies in any other way than exactly that. A Pre-Born baby. I give all thanks and praise and glory to God for opening my eyes to be able to follow the Way, the Truth and the Life. And I fervently pray this night that he opens my sons eyes to the Gospel of the Lord of Glory as well. 

Yours In Christ,
Ron


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 16, 2005)

Praise God, Ron!

Good to see you outside-a the blogosphere.

JH


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> *The fact that babies that are born prematurely have the same signs of life as babies that went through nine full months of development in the womb is a sure indication that self consciousness is a medical reality.*[/i]"
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if any of the Pro Choice eh em, pro abortionists ever did serious meditation on the above?

There is a couple in our church, that just had a miscarriage at 5 months. Its truly tragic to see how shaken up they are. 

[Edited on 8-16-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

Baby in the womb holding surgeon's finger:







[Edited on 8-17-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## just_grace (Aug 17, 2005)

*Abortion...*

It's a terrible terrible thing...one of the most distressing topics I know of. And one that stirs up righteous anger in me.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 17, 2005)

I love that picture.


----------



## Texas Aggie (Aug 17, 2005)

That is a great picture. There are more and more pediatric surgeons who are expanding into this field. God bless them all.


----------

